#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Access - Creating report requiring password/username for multiple people

## shadestreet

Basically looking for steps to make a database to provide employees with visibility on their productivity.

I have a table with all the productivity metrics, a second table with their user profile information (employee name, ID#, etc).

Now I want to make a report that requires a user name and password to show them their productivity only and filter out their co-workers.  Hoping for a single database that anyone can access easily but only get their information thanks to the password system.

Ideas?

----------


## ExlGuru

You can create username and password in your report for that you need to add a macro or some javascript code.As per your requirements i think this is the suitable solution for you just try this.

Get information from there.
http://www.databasedev.co.uk/login.html

----------


## ExlGuru

Shadesheet first of all you have to make a login page and then 

Create a new form Stick labels and text boxes on it to display login details.

set the passwordchar property of the password textbox, so the password can't be seen as it's typed in. (* is the usual one)

In the OK and Cancel buttons set the DialogResult property.

In the form code define two public properties that read from and write to to the TextBox's texts properties.

Then in your mainform add a login button, menu option ... in the click event




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Hope this helps.

Good Luck

----------

